# Tell me what you think(NEW Cage Pics)



## hedgieLovie (Jul 25, 2009)

Im changing my cage around and stuff still. i will post pics when it is completely done. 
My hedgie is a girl to you who havnt read that yet, i think im gunna name her Teika..not sure though.
but anyways, what are you guys talking about heat light emitter..what? im confused 


*****I named her  Her name is Julie*


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks good. Do you have a ceramic heat emitter in that fixture on top? If so, that fixture looks like a standard light fixture which are a fire hazard when used with heating bulbs and emitters.


----------



## hedgieLovie (Jul 25, 2009)

http://www.petco.com/product/102252/Zil ... ureControl

thats the same lamp i have. i know it looks like a regular light but its a pretty neat heating lamp.
i dont have a bulb yet..im going to get one soon, 100 watts i think


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The writeup doesn't say anything about heat emitters, only bulbs. You can't use a heat bulb with a hedgehog. Maybe check with the manufacturer just to make sure it is safe for heat emitters. Some of the fixtures are, some not.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I can't tell from the pictures, do you have a thermostat controler for the heat emmiter?


----------



## hedgieLovie (Jul 25, 2009)

are you talking about bulb as in-bulb putting of heat AND light and emitter as in putting off JUST heat?
if so i CAN put a heat emitter in it.
100 watts is what i was thinkin


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ceramic heat emitters screw in where the light bulb would go. They don't go "with" a light bulb, they *are* the bulb. They are ceramic and look flat and swirly on the bottom, and produce only heat, no light. You'll have it on at night and you can't have a light on right above her cage then. To control how warm the heat emitter gets you will need a thermostat, like Nikki said.


----------



## hedgieLovie (Jul 25, 2009)

gottcha  
That's what i was thinking it was. Yes, im going to get a heat emitter, i had planned to do that anyways. And ill also get the other thingy too.

I changed up the cage and stuff so i will post pics later on. k


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Like Nancy said though you should check with the manufacturer that you can use a heat emitter with the fixture you have. It says it's ok up to 150 Watts for bulbs and it has ceramic socket so it should be fine. However it only says that it can be used with bulbs. That makes me think that it may not be compatible or may even be dangerous to use with a heat emitter. It doesn't hurt to double check.


----------

